# Screechers?



## trapper (Jan 23, 2008)

the first race track I had growing up was a plastic formed track very small in size. The cars were a police car and a car with flames on it. They were slotless and could not come off of the track. It was a country scene the best I can remember. I still have the cars and I believe they were afx screechers. This was a small track no bigger than 2' by 4'. It was plastic and had a small lake and a few mountains on it. Does anyone know or remember what the name of it was?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here is a link to a 'Bay auction showing a catalogue page with a screecher set!
Though this is the "Thrill Show" set, I seem to recall a set with a lake also.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-SCREEECHERS-Catalog-1976_W0QQitemZ220193283448QQihZ012QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Your house growing up. No just kiddding


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW JOEZ, I checked that link of yours...........anyone ever see that white/orange/yellow thunderbolt pinto.........I have the blue/white one and didn't know the other existed (still don't, its probably one of those never made it to production cars)


----------

